# estar acostumbrado a



## SrRdRaCinG

Me gustaría decir lo siguiente *pero *en espan~ol: I am not used to them saying things like that.

No estoy acostumbrado a ellos diciendo cosas así.

No les estoy acostumbrado a decir cosas así.


----------



## lazarus1907

SrRdRaCinG said:


> No estoy acostumbrado a ellos diciendo cosas así.
> 
> No les estoy acostumbrado a decir cosas así.


La primera suena algo rara. Mejor di:

_ No estoy acostumbrado a que (ellos) digan cosas así._

¿Qué quieres decir con "salvo"?


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Except. I would like to say the following except in Spanish. 

*Sino *en espan~ol?


----------



## lazarus1907

Creo que estás confundiendo except (=but) con exce*r*pt (=extract). Si no, no lo entiendo.

Me gustaría decir lo siguiente salvo en español = I would like to say the following but in Spanish

Puedes usar "frase", "fragmento", "extracto"...


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Lo había escrito bien, sin embargo, no?


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

No, no estoy confundiendo nada con algo más. Sé la diferencia entre "excerpt" y "except". No estás hablando con un niño.


----------



## micafe

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Me gustaría decir lo siguiente salvo en espan~ol: I am not used to them saying things like that.
> 
> No estoy acostumbrado a ellos diciendo cosas así.
> 
> No les estoy acostumbrado a decir cosas así.


 
Lo que trataste de decir fue: "Me gustaría decir lo siguiente, solo que/pero en español"

lazarus te dio la frase correcta:

_*No estoy acostumbrado a que (ellos) digan cosas así.*_


----------



## lazarus1907

SrRdRaCinG said:


> No, no estoy confundiendo nada con algo más. Sé la diferencia entre "excerpt" y "except". No estás hablando con un niño.


No estaba sugiriendo que fueras un niño, pero si no has confundido las palabras, no tengo la menor idea de qué estabas tratando de decir.

I would like to say the following except in Spanish


----------



## Slyder

lazarus1907 said:


> No estaba sugiriendo que fueras un niño, pero si no has confundido las palabras, no tengo la menor idea de qué estabas tratando de decir.
> 
> I would like to say the following except in Spanish


 
De acuerdo contigo, No le encuentro sentido .

I am not used to them saying things like that
No estoy acostumbrado a decirles cosas como esas.


----------



## micafe

Slyder said:


> De acuerdo contigo, No le encuentro sentido.
> 
> I am not used to them saying things like that
> No estoy acostumbrado a decirles cosas como esas.


 
 L sient, Slyder. Esa traducción es incorrecta. La frase en inglés está diciendo que 'ellos' dicen cosas, no 'yo' a 'ellos'. 

Yo sí encuentro legítima y entendible la frase de SrRdRaCinG en inglés


----------



## Slyder

micafe said:


> L sient, Slyder. Esa traducción es incorrecta. La frase en inglés está diciendo que 'ellos' dicen cosas, no 'yo' a 'ellos'.
> 
> Yo sí encuentro legítima y entendible la frase de SrRdRaCinG en inglés


 
  a lo que me refería con lo que no era entendible es:

I would like to say the following except in Spanish 

Ya si tu entiendes eso, ayudame a comprenderlo.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Lo usaba así toda mi vida y nadie se quejó de su uso. Supongo que me he vuelto loco.


----------



## lazarus1907

Slyder said:


> I would like to say the following except in Spanish
> 
> Ya si tu entiendes eso, tal vez vivas en otro planeta.


El problema es que "but" en inglés expresa:
pero
sino
excepto, menos
solo
_Me gustaría decir lo siguiente, pero en español:

"Salvo" = not including (but, except)
_


----------



## Slyder

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Lo usaba así toda mi vida y nadie se quejó de su uso. Supongo que me he vuelto loco.


 
ajaj xD, no creo que estes loco, creo que mucho estudias, y se te paso una palabra o tal vez yo ni el otro tipo entedemos con eso de "except" en ese contexto.


No quisites decir simplemente:

I would like to say the following in spanish.


----------



## Slyder

lazarus1907 said:


> El problema es que "but" en inglés expresa:
> 
> pero
> sino
> excepto, menos
> solo
> _Me gustaría decir lo siguiente, pero en español:_
> 
> _"Salvo" = not including (but, except)_


 
No me parece que salvo sea "but".

me gustaría decir lo siguiente, pero en español... (tiene sentido)
me gustaría decir lo siguente salvo en español... ( tiene sentido eso¿?)


Oséa según el contexto que dio, no encuentro la forma de llegar de except a but, aunque tú tratas de ir de "except" a "salvo" (vas bien) y ¿¿de "salvo" a "but" ??

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=salvo


----------



## lazarus1907

Slyder said:


> No me parece que salvo sea "but".
> 
> me gustaría decir lo siguiente, pero en español... (tiene sentido)
> me gustaría decir lo siguente salvo en español... ( tiene sentido eso¿?)
> 
> *O sea,* según el contexto que dio, no encuentro la forma de llegar de except a but, aunque tú tratas de ir de "except" a "salvo" (vas bien) y ¿¿de "salvo" a "but" ??


"Salvo" se puede traducir por "but" en ciertas frases, pero "but" no siempre se puede traducir como "salvo".

Todos están contentos, salvo Manuel. = They are all happy, but Manuel.
Salvo en el desierto, hay mucha comida. = Except in the desert, there is plenty of food.


----------



## Slyder

lazarus1907 said:


> "Salvo" se puede traducir por "but" en ciertas frases, pero "but" no siempre se puede traducir como "salvo".
> 
> Todos están contentos, salvo Manuel. = They are all happy, but Manuel.
> Salvo en el desierto, hay mucha comida. = Except in the desert, there is plenty of food.


 

No estoy seguro pero me pareciese que si yo dijera: (o sea si hago una pausa luego del "happy" pues eso indica tu coma.)

They are all happy, but manuel. 

otro diría: ( but manuel whaT?)

They are all happy, except manuel.

Si kieres remplazar but como "salvo" debe ser este como una preposición , creo que tu " , " malogra el sentido.

sería mejor: They are all happy but manuel. 
Madrid's anything but quiet.  
(Madrid's anything, but quiet)  

http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=but

Echale un vistazo. *III*

*Saludos*


----------



## lazarus1907

Es posible que tengas razón y haya españolizado la frase en inglés con la coma.


----------



## Slyder

lazarus1907 said:


> Es posible que tengas razón y haya españolizado la frase en inglés con la coma.


 
Fue bueno aclarar esto. (hay que aceptar cuando uno se equivoca, y no es que "sea posible", así es si quieres expresar salvo en un texto, nunca pongas la "," antes del but, a menos que te refieras a usar "pero".

Espero poder conversar mas en otros threads xD

Saludos!!!

*Slyder*


----------



## micafe

> Originally Posted by *Slyder*
> Ya si tu entiendes eso, tal vez vivas en otro planeta


 
 Así será. Sería genial, pero lo dudo. Ya somos dos los que la entendemos: SrRdRaCinG y yo. Y francamente no creo que seamos los únicos. 

Llegó demasiado tarde tu edición. Como decía mi santa Madre... "todo nos llega tarde, hasta la muerte".


----------



## heidita

Slyder said:


> I would like to say the following except in Spanish
> 
> Ya si tú entiendes eso, ayúdame a comprenderlo.


 


SrRdRaCinG said:


> Lo he usado así toda mi vida y nadie se quejó/ha quejado de su uso. Supongo que me he vuelto loco.


 


Slyder said:


> ajaj xD, no creo que estes loco, creo que mucho estudias, y se te pasó una palabra o tal vez yo ni el otro tipo ¿¿?? (¿Te refieres a Lazarus?) entedemos con eso de "except" en ese contexto.
> 
> 
> No quisites decir simplemente:
> 
> I would like to say the following in Spanish.


 


Slyder said:


> No estoy seguro pero me parece que si yo dijera: (o sea si hago una pausa luego del "happy" pues eso indica tu coma.)
> 
> 
> Si quieres remplazar but con "salvo" debe ser este como una preposición , creo que tu " , " malogra el sentido.
> 
> Échale un vistazo. *III*
> 
> *Saludos*


 


Slyder said:


> Fue bueno aclarar esto. (hay que aceptar cuando uno se equivoca,
> Espero poder conversar más en otros hilos xD
> 
> Saludos!!!
> 
> *Slyder*


 
Slyder, ten cuidado con las faltas; "chat talk" como _kieres_ no se permite en el foro.

Lo cierto es que la frase en inglés, me suena también. Voy a ponerla en _English only_, vamos a ver si tenemos _aliados._

Sin embargo en español no tiene sentido con sino. Debe reemplazarse por pero, como indicó desde le primer momento Lazarus.

*No estoy acostumbrado a que (ellos) digan cosas así.*

Me quedo con esta frase.


----------



## heidita

Si acaso alguien está interesado:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=417483#post2434847


----------



## Slyder

hummmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Como para pensarla otra vez.... xD  ojala más nativos respondan en el nuevo hilo que has hecho. heidita


----------



## Dehydrogenase

¡Hola amigos/as!

Ante todo, primero saludar y dar las gracias a toda la gente que colabora en el foro (me han resuelto más de una duda). Llevo bastante tiempo usando _WordReference_ como apoyo para aprender (este semestre estoy estudiando en Estados Unidos) pero nunca me había parado a escribir en el foro. Espero que me acepten en su comunidad .

Respecto a la frase del primer mensaje (I am not used to them saying things like that), tengo la siguiente duda: ¿No podría ser "No les acostumbro a decir cosas así" en lugar de "No acostumbro a que (ellos) digan cosas así"? Si no es así ¿Cómo se diría entonces?

Un saludo y muchas gracias  .


----------



## heidita

Dehydrogenase said:


> Respecto a la frase del primer mensaje (I am not used to them saying things like that), tengo la siguiente duda: ¿No podría ser "No les acostumbro a decir cosas así" en lugar de "No acostumbro a que (ellos) digan cosas así"? Si no es así ¿Cómo se diría entonces?
> 
> Un saludo y muchas gracias  .


 
*Hola Dehy, bienvenido al foro!*

No, la frase arriba es tu segunda opción. 

No acostumbro decirles cosas así: I am not used to saying things like that to them.


----------



## Dehydrogenase

heidita said:


> *Hola Dehy, bienvenido al foro!*


 
¡Gracias!  



heidita said:


> No acostumbro decirles cosas así: I am not used to saying things like that to them.


 
No me suena muy bien esa frase... ¿No estaría mejor "I'm not used to say things like that to them" o "I'm not used to tell them things like that"? Pero mi pregunta iba relacionada con esta otra: "No les acostumbro a decir cosas así" (con el significado de que no les enseño o no les habitúo a decir cosas así). ¿Estaría bien decir "I'm not in the habit of teaching them things like that"?

Gracias de antemano .


----------



## heidita

Dehydrogenase said:


> ¡Gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> No me suena muy bien esa frase... ¿No estaría mejor "I'm not used to say things like that to them"  o "I'm not used to tell them things like that"?


 
No, _to be used to_ va seguido por _ing_. 





> ¿Estaría bien decir "I'm not in the habit of teaching them things like that"?
> 
> Gracias de antemano .


 
Sí, esto está bien.

También:

I don't usually teach them things like that.


----------



## Dehydrogenase

¡Muchas gracias! ¡Duda aclarada!


----------

